# Problems mounting external disk



## balanga (May 28, 2016)

Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong?


```
root@FreeBSD:~# camcontrol devlist
<ST9100828AS 3.ALB>                at scbus0 target 0 lun 0 (ada0,pass0)
<INTEL SS DSA2MH160G1GN 0100>      at scbus2 target 0 lun 0 (pass1,da0)
root@FreeBSD:~#
```


```
root@FreeBSD:~# gpart list da0
Geom name: da0
modified: false
state: OK
fwheads: 255
fwsectors: 63
last: 312581807
first: 63
entries: 4
scheme: MBR
Providers:
1. Name: da0s1
   Mediasize: 160041853440 (149G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Stripesize: 4096
   Stripeoffset: 3584
   Mode: r0w0e0
   attrib: active
   rawtype: 165
   length: 160041853440
   offset: 32256
   type: freebsd
   index: 1
   end: 312581807
   start: 63
Consumers:
1. Name: da0
   Mediasize: 160041885696 (149G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Stripesize: 4096
   Stripeoffset: 0
   Mode: r0w0e0
```


```
root@FreeBSD:~# mount /dev/da0s1 /mnt/disk
mount: /dev/da0s1: Invalid argument
```


----------



## kpa (May 28, 2016)

Is that all there is on the disk? Do a `gpart show da0s1` to see if the first slice (da0s1) has any subpartitions. Normally you use `mount /dev/da0s1a` to mount the first BSD partition of an MBR partitioned disk.


----------

